# Unhappy with target selection at Bedford



## BROX (Sep 29, 2005)

I didn't think there was any issue with what targets they put out on that range


----------



## ahcnc (Nov 2, 2009)

My only issue is how poorly I shot them!!!!!!!!!ukey: My worst effort in years.........Target selection didn't really enter my mind.


----------



## mocheese (Dec 19, 2003)

Didn't bother me, everyone that shot MBR shot the same targets I shot. I for one had a good time at Bedford!


----------



## hoosierredneck (May 10, 2010)

i shot msr. had a good selection of targets,i thought they done a great job.


----------



## hoytxcutter (Sep 1, 2003)

No problem with the target selection.


----------



## stark815 (Jan 30, 2009)

So your complaining about the nine smallest targets. I thought the course was made up with a good mix and was set very well.


----------



## labtech8 (Feb 11, 2010)

My problem was with the amount of panthers. 5 out of 40 targets. I could see 2 or 3 since there are 2 color phases. But with approx 25 targets to select from and the shoot being a National event, I really didn't expect to see more than 3 of any target.


----------



## stoz (Aug 23, 2002)

thought the targets were fine


----------



## wpk (Jan 31, 2009)

I thought it was fine ,great course


----------



## caskins269 (Jul 31, 2008)

Targets selected were great. Target sets were awesome.


----------



## SonnyThomas (Sep 10, 2006)

Any of you shoot what "they" once tried to going, a Turkey Classic? Yeah, 40 of them two bit, good for nothing #$%$%@##^^%$#%*s.
Give me 10 panters, 14 wolverines, anything but turkeys....


----------



## ahcnc (Nov 2, 2009)

SonnyThomas said:


> Any of you shoot what "they" once tried to going, a Turkey Classic? Yeah, 40 of them two bit, good for nothing #$%$%@##^^%$#%*s.
> Give me 10 panters, 14 wolverines, anything but turkeys....


I still wake up screaming at night sometimes thinking about the Turkey Classic......:no:


----------



## tweeter196 (Jun 9, 2009)

I couldn't go to Bedford this year unfortunately. I would have given anything to shoot whatever they put on the course.


Fearless at the stake!!!!!


----------



## Deer Slayer I (Feb 21, 2010)

shot it it is what it is targets dont look real most of them are smaller just shoot have fun


----------



## vabowdog (Dec 13, 2007)

I think IBO did a fantastic job on all the courses we shot.....I'm not complaining because I couldn't even imagine how much effort was put in to accomplish setting those targets.


Dewayne


----------



## UrbanDeerSlayer (Feb 10, 2012)

Not complaining. But definitely very challenging. I thought the vitals were smaller, but more realistic than the MacKenzie targets. I had a blast!


----------



## cheaplaughs (Mar 27, 2005)

I spoke to a 70 yr old man that had been out for two weeks setting the courses. He had so many bug bites but wasn't complaining.


----------



## Kighty7 (Feb 7, 2004)

I shot mbr and had fun, sure I would like to see a bedded elk or standing elk but the panthers and wolverines were challenging. I got almost 30 points better this year. Shot with great people and was happy to shoot all 40 on Friday.


----------



## Sean243 (Dec 15, 2011)

Not sure about wolverines, but as far as turkeys and gators, 2 and 2 was what was set at GA too. Might be the new normal. Last year seemed to be 2 turkeys and one gator. Gator scoring rings are definitely bigger on a rinehart and the wolverine has a generous 11 ring. I don't know, I think eventually, I'm going to shoot these better than the McKenzie targets.


----------



## Garceau (Sep 3, 2010)

Sean243 said:


> Not sure about wolverines, but as far as turkeys and gators, 2 and 2 was what was set at GA too. Might be the new normal. Last year seemed to be 2 turkeys and one gator. Gator scoring rings are definitely bigger on a rinehart and the wolverine has a generous 11 ring. I don't know, I think eventually, I'm going to shoot these better than the McKenzie targets.


Wolverine has huge 11 ring compared to the ten.....

Sent from my Motorola Electrify using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Kstigall (Feb 24, 2004)

Personally I REALLY like the turkeys, wolverine and gators.................


----------



## AdvanTimberLou (Aug 8, 2005)

Isn't that somewhat of an advantage to having multiples of the same target? After the 1st target you will know where to aim for the next few! 

Reinhart makes a great target, our club uses them and has everything from the gator to the caribou to some dinosaurs. Do wish we didn't have as many of those dang frogs! :wink:


----------



## dlcarr (Mar 11, 2005)

I felt the target set was fine. Good challenging course. If I had a complaint, it would be that some of the scoring rings were pretty shot up making it hard to score on some. Great time and fine people I shot with!


----------



## bfelver (May 13, 2012)

Not complaining , with only 25 targets and shooting 40 . I thought we would at least shoot all 25 . Coarse was awsome and thanks to the guys and ladies for setting it up . My vote is for more turkeys the panthers


----------



## Bucks (Jul 27, 2005)

no elk, but a caribou. that was a nice twist.

the target selection was fine and I liked the sets. I hated all of the redundant deer targets with the mckenzies.


----------



## rock77 (Apr 7, 2007)

I thought it was ok except for a 40 yrd. wolverine made me pucker a little!!!


----------



## Garceau (Sep 3, 2010)

rock77 said:


> I thought it was ok except for a 40 yrd. wolverine made me pucker a little!!!


That is stretching it out!



Sent from my Motorola Electrify using Tapatalk 2


----------



## rock77 (Apr 7, 2007)

Garceau said:


> That is stretching it out!
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Motorola Electrify using Tapatalk 2


Ya just a little but every MBR guy had to shoot it so what the heck!!!!!


----------



## Garceau (Sep 3, 2010)

Asa has had a 40 yd plus javelina the past few shoots. Pucker factor for sure

Sent from my Motorola Electrify using Tapatalk 2


----------



## bhtr3d (Feb 13, 2004)

Garceau said:


> Asa has had a 40 yd plus javelina the past few shoots. Pucker factor for sure
> 
> Sent from my Motorola Electrify using Tapatalk 2


Coyotes out fo 44-46yds as well...and quartered


----------



## Garceau (Sep 3, 2010)

The warthog on saturday in texas was ridiculous.

But they all fun.......

Sent from my Motorola Electrify using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Hallsway (Jan 16, 2009)

I would like no more than 2 of the same per course, but it is what it is. My course had three coyotes and 4 Wolverines. Im not found of those two targets. I would have enjoyed a Caribou. I don't mind the Rinehart Turkeys though, very clear where to aim on those dudes. At least it wasn't hog heaven like Bedford has been in the past.


----------



## Garceau (Sep 3, 2010)

Hallsway said:


> I would like no more than 2 of the same per course, but it is what it is. My course had three coyotes and 4 Wolverines. Im not found of those two targets. I would have enjoyed a Caribou. I don't mind the Rinehart Turkeys though, very clear where to aim on those dudes. At least it wasn't hog heaven like Bedford has been in the past.


That makes sense......but the yote gives a definite aiming point for the 11.

The wolverine has a huge 11 .

Sent from my Motorola Electrify using Tapatalk 2


----------

